# Rob Emerson " Was part of a gang called The Lords of South County at the age of 20"



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

*Rob Emerson " Was part of a gang called The Lords of South County at the age of 20"*

I shit you not :thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:



> Was part of a gang called The Lords of South County at the age of 20


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rob_Emerson

This is just TOO awsome news. Anybody got some " inside " info on TLSC ??


more sources :



> Prior to that Emerson — who has been connected with (and served jail time because of) a gang dubbed “The Lords of South County


http://mma-news.net/category/the-lords-of-south-county



> As for his recent arrest, Emerson stated on the TAGG Radio show, “There was a bunch of Persian dudes, about 12 of them I guess. They thought we were a group of guys that they had apparently fought earlier. So we got jumped. It was like 12 on four.”… He had to do two months in jail for it.. “My lawyer was going to get it thrown out, but the day they were going to throw it out, someone Googled my name and saw that awhhh I am a professional fighter… I’m the only one that got in trouble in the fight, I guess, because I’m considered a professional.”


http://www.mmafightgirls.com/post/1447/rob-emerson-lords-of-south-county-arrested-video/

(with the FOXNEWS VIDEO)


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Gangsta-G-G-Gangsta


----------



## PremiumFighter (Feb 7, 2007)

That sucks that the system fcuked him over like that.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Posted loads ages ago. Him and some others served jail time for beating two friends who were filling their car up unconcious for no reason. Absolute bottom feeding scum.


----------



## dipl0mat125 (Sep 26, 2007)

His "gang" of rich white kids in cali would go around and beat the shit out of people for no reason. I liked him but when I found out this information I lost ALL respect I had for him as a fighter and a person.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Very, very old news.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

PremiumFighter said:


> That sucks that the system fcuked him over like that.


You are joking right? The dude was with 10 other guys that jumped two helpless 18 year old kids. One with a piece of cartilidge missing in his skull and could have easily died if hit there. You should probably watch the video and reserve judgment. Emerson is a tool that thinks he is a badass. Unfotunately, for his "professional" fighting career the only way he can actaully kick someone's ass is with the help of ten of his closest friends. 

BTW Emerson didn't get any jail time, one guy got sentenced to 8.5 years (the only guy to do time for it). Probably a case where everyone just turne don him for their own good. So the system didn't really "**** him over like that". :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

See, Rotten Rob was even dominating kids in the streets of his hometown. What a beast.


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

the reason he didnt serve any time is they realised no prison could hold him.prison bars arent meant to be subjected to those kind of leg kicks


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

first off this is really, really old. 

secondly. Rob Emerson and his gang were humanitarians, they were beating up these rich white kids because no one has ever told them no before and they said and did everything they wanted until Rob Emerson came along and slapped them all back to reality. I think they should have been given a medal


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Prior to this I could care less about Emerson but now I want Manny to kick the living crap out of him. Even though Manny got me mad during his last fight with that cheap shot when he touched gloves, but I really want to see Manny put a hurting on Rob


----------



## dipl0mat125 (Sep 26, 2007)

M_D said:


> first off this is really, really old.
> 
> secondly. Rob Emerson and his gang were humanitarians, they were beating up these rich white kids because no one has ever told them no before and they said and did everything they wanted until Rob Emerson came along and slapped them all back to reality. I think they should have been given a medal


You have it twisted, Emerson and his friends are the rich white kids going around beating up kids less fortunate than themselves. They felt they could get away with it because the status of their parents and where they lived (the O.C)


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I would also like to point out that this is sssssssssssssssssssssoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
olllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllld


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

dipl0mat125 said:


> You have it twisted, Emerson and his friends are the rich white kids going around beating up kids less fortunate than themselves. They felt they could get away with it because the status of their parents and where they lived (the O.C)


Thats not what happened. Rob Emerson had to fight to survive where he lived. Unfortunately the story has been spun out of all proportion by the media in order to demonize MMA and professional fighters.


----------



## dvddanny (Feb 4, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Thats not what happened. Rob Emerson had to fight to survive where he lived. Unfortunately the story has been spun out of all proportion by the media in order to demonize MMA and professional fighters.


HAHAHA, yea freaking right. Emerson didn't grow up in a hardcore neighborhood, him and his over privileged friends just got bored one day and decided to beat up some kids to pass the time.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

dvddanny said:


> HAHAHA, yea freaking right. Emerson didn't grow up in a hardcore neighborhood, him and his over privileged friends just got bored one day and decided to beat up some kids to pass the time.


No, Emerson has been a fighter since he came out of the womb, he had no father, his mom died when he was 2 and he had to take care of his brothers and sisters and he made enough money to send them all to college. He only beat up those two kids because he had run out of other people to beat up.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

dvddanny said:


> HAHAHA, yea freaking right. Emerson didn't grow up in a hardcore neighborhood, him and his over privileged friends just got bored one day and decided to beat up some kids to pass the time.


Sorry man, but Emerson didn't get his iron will and determination by having an over priveliged life. Dudes a Warrior.


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

Emerson was most likley there because he was trying to stop the beating. Soon after he realized that the two kids where actually terrorists sent to blow up the gas station he then decided to punish them himself. After because he is such a standup guy he then decided to take the fall for some of his friends but the judge declared it unconstitutional because they needed SuperHeroes like Rob Emerson outside patroling the streets. I worship you EMERSON raise01:


----------

